# Photo of the Month November



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries for photos of the month!


----------



## mrsS (Oct 15, 2012)

Our babies all cuddled up.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

mrsS said:


> Our babies all cuddled up.


Now that is the most adorable thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

What happened to Octobers?


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

'What's that over there?'

X


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

This is my nephew's first ever hold of a chicken - he turned 3 on Halloween. The babies even ate out of his hands! He was pleased 

X


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

EmmaJB said:


> View attachment 2961
> 
> 
> This is my nephew's first ever hold of a chicken - he turned 3 on Halloween. The babies even ate out of his hands! He was pleased
> ...


That is to cute!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

My son Nathan (almost 4 years old) hand feeding our Girls!


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> My son Nathan (almost 4 years old) hand feeding our Girls!


 kids are great with them aren't they? They look so chilled around him!

X


----------



## Chickenladymej (Aug 2, 2012)

A pair of my silkies.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What adorable little fluffs Chickenladymej!!!


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2012)

Mum do something, she's eating my food!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, Emmaj! Yes, they've really taken to liking my son! :-D


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

My "kids" just Love pumpkins...it gives them something to do..and keeps them out of trouble..LOL .. There is always one who has to be so funny..and I finally captured one always wondering what I am doing...This Momma LOVES my nosey babies...LOL


----------



## Chickenladymej (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks 7 chicks. I really enjoy them.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I wish we were able to get pumpkins earlier up here, ours all froze solid and the chickens wouldn't eat them after that.


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

My nephew Bradley meeting the chickens for the first time.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Poe.......


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Donald and Daisy


----------



## amandahalterman (Aug 11, 2012)

kg_cg_good said:


> My "kids" just Love pumpkins...it gives them something to do..and keeps them out of trouble..LOL .. There is always one who has to be so funny..and I finally captured one always wondering what I am doing...This Momma LOVES my nosey babies...LOL


My chicken don't like pumpkins, I don't know y, but anyways nice pic


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Donald and Daisy


Oh Donald and Daisy. So cute! I had a pair of Pekin ducklings I raised and their names were Donald and Daisy. I still have Donald, he's three now. Nasty coyote took Daisy. Donald has new lady duck now. Donald's my boy. So soft and fluffy! Smells like a pillow!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

D & D too cute. What a nice photo. Makes me want one!!!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

My girls love broccoli


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Jules said:


> Mum do something, she's eating my food!


Jules, a word of warning to you. A neighbor of ours had chicken years ago, and they used to get into our dry dog food. I thought they were cute, so I would just throw a handfull of the food in the yard for the chickens. I told the old timer that I was doing that, and he asked me not to. I asked him if dog food would hurt the chickens, and he said "No, it'll 'cause 'em to run rabbits". 

I've never forgotten that!!


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Little sleepy heads there is 9 in there getting cuddles


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Run rabbits?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

*Photo of Month*

This is Polly my Polish girl. She is by far the sweetest bird ever!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a pretty girl she is Lissa! How old is she?


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks so much! She was born April 15th, 2012.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Introducing our light Barnevelder named Honey; she had just jumped into a nestbox...about 30 seconds later laid her egg! Then proceeded to tell the world all about it....Boy she is loud!


----------



## nahavener (Jul 16, 2012)

*photo of the month*

Bernadette with shirley her polish hen


----------



## crazyfeathers_coop (Nov 19, 2012)

*New Arrival Polish Chick*

One of seven new babbies arrived early today


----------



## crazyfeathers_coop (Nov 19, 2012)

*New Arrival Polish Chick*

One of seven new babies arrived early today


----------



## Berta (Jun 20, 2012)

The one picture shows my dog Bert with his "babies". The look on the little chick coming out the door is priceless. 

The next picture is my hen Walenda, and the reason why she has that name. I hung up Christmas lights inside the coop, and she balanced herself on them and roosted up there.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

awwww Crazyfeathers_coop That chick is just gorgeous!

Love the photos too Berta


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

My girls looking inside my house on the back porch.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Ever feel like your being watched?


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

ChickensSayMoo said:


> Ever feel like your being watched?


LOL!! Yes, frequently in fact with these girls.


----------



## Silvercreek (Nov 26, 2012)

*Curiosity at Silver Creek Farm*

Curiousity because we have no idea what mix this little lady is, and because she's always wondering about the camera ...


----------



## Jana (Nov 26, 2012)

My lovely HennyPenny looking rather fearsome!


----------



## barbzbright (Nov 26, 2012)

*Spoon fed chooks in Sydney*

My chooks are too impatient to wait to see what I put out. They jump up and put their heads in the bowl or eat right off of the spoon!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Jana said:


> My lovely HennyPenny looking rather fearsome!


Love this pic!! Way to catch if on camera!!


----------



## Aussie_Barb (Nov 26, 2012)

My little Jessica...


----------



## crazyfeathers_coop (Nov 19, 2012)

My seven little Polish babies 1 Day Old


----------



## Lavender (Nov 26, 2012)

*My beautiful Lavender*

This is a picture of me with my Lavender Pekin, named Lavender. 
Sadly, I've had to leave her at home whilst I'm at uni. Miss her everyday


----------



## mudpies (Jul 11, 2012)

Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries for photos of the month!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Happeesupermom said:


> Run rabbits?


To run rabbits is to chase rabbits. He was saying that it would make his chickens chase rabbits!!


----------



## Abidsh (Nov 27, 2012)

She is my Little Miss Muffet. A very young pullet of my Coop and pretty active one.
Isn't she cute!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute pics everyone!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Oct 15, 2012)

Wonderful pics, everybody! I love the Walenda name, too -- so appropriate.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Cuddle time with my little poley peas (8 polish & 1 cuckoo pekin)


----------



## Silvercreek (Nov 26, 2012)

Curiosity at Silver Creek .... because we have no idea what mix this little lady is, and because she's always wondering about the camera ...







(attached photo worked this time)


----------



## 12bsummers (Nov 28, 2012)

spoiled watching tv


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> To run rabbits is to chase rabbits. He was saying that it would make his chickens chase rabbits!!


Thanks! I had a completely different idea in my head! LOL


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Silvercreek said:


> Curiosity at Silver Creek .... because we have no idea what mix this little lady is, and because she's always wondering about the camera ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a cutie Silvercreek!


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

She's a naked neck..


----------



## chicky_girl (Oct 16, 2012)

My three girls as youngsters, photo taken earlier this summer. Here they are "playing house" at the door of the run my husband and I were building for them. They loved their home even before the walls were up!


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mini and Angus*

Photo contest submission. My dog Angus and my bantam Mini.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while the mods and I make a decision.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Donald and Daisy


This is the photo that won!

Congrats, I will be on touch.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations. its a great pic.


----------

